# Crappie fishing in Fl



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi I am new to the area around Gulf Breeze. I have lived in Al my entire life and I love Crappie fishing. I am looking for a good area close to here to Crappie fish. Have been really looking at the Blackwater river at Milton. I see where they are having Bass tournaments there. I have found in the past where there is Bass there is Crappie. Do any of you guys fish for Crappie? Is the Blackwater a good area to go? I really would hate to drive to the Tensaw to fish. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Why is the word Crappie always in red??


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Crappie*

Don't know Blackwater, but there is some good Crappie fishing in EscambiaRiver. Mostly in lakes but some people catch them in river up around Cotton lake. Just fish for them like you do in Tensaw.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Do a search in the "Freshwater" section of the forums. They should have more info for ya.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

First of all, Welcome to the PFF forum TMJ! 
Most Crappie fishing round these parts is in the Escambia River, or East of hear on Eglin AFB, or the Choctawhatchee River...and a few sparse spots in between. If you travel a few hours East, the best Crappie fishing in the state in just ouside of Tallahassee, FL in lake Talquin (Slabs!).
Go to the Fresh & Brackish reports section and do a "search" for CRAPPIE. Should load up some good info for you. Good Luck! :thumbsup:

p.s. "Inshore" reports is for the Escamba Bay area, the area between the Gulf (Offshore reports) and the Fresh & Brackish report areas.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll try there.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> First of all, Welcome to the PFF forum TMJ!
> Most Crappie fishing round these parts is in the Escambia River, or East of hear on Eglin AFB, or the Choctawhatchee River...and a few sparse spots in between. If you travel a few hours East, the best Crappie fishing in the state in just ouside of Tallahassee, FL in lake Talquin (Slabs!).
> Go to the Fresh & Brackish reports section and do a "search" for CRAPPIE. Should load up some good info for you. Good Luck! 👍
> 
> p.s. "Inshore" reports is for the Escamba Bay area, the area between the Gulf (Offshore reports) and the Fresh & Brackish report areas.


 Old post I know, but where on Eglin can you catch crappie?


----------

